# Gaming Laptop für 1300€ bis 1400€



## Sc4rFace (9. August 2015)

*Gaming Laptop für 1300€ bis 1400€*

Hi, Topic sagt ja eigentlich schon alles. Ich besitze zwar einen Laptop (Inspirion 17R-5721), aber mit dem komme ich nicht mehr weit bei aktuellen Spielen. Da ich mich mit Hardware auch überhaupt nicht auskenne brauche ich Unterstützung. Bin nämlich jemand der sich im Media Markt/Saturn vor Ort beraten lässt und dann das kauft was der gute Verkäufer mit vorschlägt...

- Wichtig für mich ist, dass das Display 17,3 Zoll hat. Man gewöhnt sich halt an einen gewissen Standard  
- Preis 1300€ bis 1400€.

Ansonsten ist mir der Rest egal und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2015)

Brauchst du denn WIRKLKICH unbedingt nen Laptop zum spielen? Für das Geld bekommst du nämlich nen Officelaptop PLUS einen PC, der stärker als ein 1400€-Laptop ist.

An sich kommt in 17,3 Zoll dann nur das hier in Frage  http://geizhals.de/medion-erazer-x7831-md-99119-a1273841.html?hloc=at&hloc=de   ne stärkere Grafikkarte bekommst du unter 1400€ nicht, und es gibt 3-4 andere Notebooks mit der gleichen Karte bis 1400€, aber die sind kleiner.  Die 970m basiert auf der Desktop-GTX 970, aber mit geringerem Takt und weniger Shadereinheiten - schwer zu sagen, wie viel langsamer die ist, aber ich schätze zwischen ner GTX 960 und 970.  Hier hast du auch einige Benchmarks  http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-970M.126686.0.html   

Ab 900€ gibt es auch Notebooks mit der 960m, ein ordentliches wäre das hier für 1200€  http://geizhals.de/msi-pe70-2qe-prestige-pe70-2qei581-001792-sku52-a1263229.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  das ist natürlich dann langsamer http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-960M.134806.0.html

Und dann gibt es noch zwei Restposten mit ner 870m, die ist ein Stück besser als die 960m, aber auch schwächer als die 970m. Das hier 
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/medion+erazer+x7829+md99033?nbb=45c48c  und das 
http://www.hardwarecamp24.de/Notebo...ng-Notebook-i7-4710HQ-8GB-GTX-860::26718.html


----------



## Sc4rFace (9. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Brauchst du denn WIRKLKICH unbedingt nen Laptop zum spielen?


Jo, da ich oft unterwegs bin. Unter anderem zu meiner arbeitsbedingten Zweitwohnung. Auch zu Hause genieße ich es überall zocken zu können. Ich weiß, dass ich für das Geld einen besseren PC bekomme, aber bei mir überwiegt dann doch der Wunsch und Bedarf an Mobilität. Hab mich deswegen schon genug geärgert preislich.

Werde mir deine Links gleich anschauen, danke dir im voraus.


----------



## Sc4rFace (29. Oktober 2015)

Hi, ich habe noch etwas gewartet um Geld zu sammeln für etwas besseres. Mal abgesehen von der Abneigung des Aufpreises wegen Mobilität: Kann man mit dem etwas anfangen? 

http://www.amazon.de/MSI-GE72-6QF16...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B015CJPZB2


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du unbedingt die 970m willst und auch ne SSD, wäre das okay. Aber es geht auch billiger. Das og. Medion sowieso, aber auch andere:

es gibt auch das hier zB ASUS ROG G751JT-T7038H (90NB06M1-M00540)  für 300€ weniger, allerdings nur noch in einzelnen Filialen von km zu dem günstigen Preis. Das hat zwar "nur" 8GB RAM, aber selbst wenn man 16Gb selber nachrüstet, ist es immer noch fast 200€ günstiger. Wenn genug RAM-Plätze frei sind, reichen ja auch 8GB Nachrüstung, das kostet dich nur 50€.

Oder ein MSI mit 16GB und 512MB SSD für 1700€, wenn silber okay ist MSI GS70 2QE Stealth Pro Silver Edition - GS70-2QE16SR51S (001773-SKU12)

Oder hier von MSI mit 8GB und 128SSD, dafür aber für unter 1600€ noch zwei: MSI GE72 2QF Apache Pro - GE72-2QFi7W8H11 (001791-SKU1003)  und MSI GT72 2QD Dominator - GT72-2QD8H11BW (001781-SKU1012)


Die CPUs tun sich übrigens nix, da isses egal, ob du jetzt den neuen Skylake oder einen rein vom Releasedatum her nicht mehr ganz neuen Haswell nimmst. So ist zB der i7-4720HQ nur wenige Ränge unter dem i7-6700HQ in einer Liste von über 1000 CPUs: Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  die mobilen core i7 der letzten 2-3 Jahre mit 2,4-2,8 GHz tummeln sich alle so zwischen 30 und 60 alle sehr nah beinander.


----------

